# ***WANTED*** 37-38 RMS PARTS



## CWCMAN (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm looking to buy the following 37-38 RMS parts as pictured below.

let me know what you have and we can talk $$$















Early no switch style.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 5, 2018)

Bump!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Back to top ^^^


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 26, 2018)

Back to top


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 31, 2018)

I believe I have some jewels if you want to check out my post


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 6, 2018)

Back to top.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 23, 2018)

Back to top


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 1, 2018)

Back to ^^^^


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2018)

Still on the hunt..........


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 14, 2018)

Bump to top


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's a tail light on Ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/CWC-Prewar...966559?hash=item33e48fe0df:g:YkAAAOSwLx5apWfB


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 15, 2018)

Got it! thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Got it! thanks



It's still there.....
*Seller information*
jilvis (238 )
100% Positive feedback
Condition:
Used
Time left:
Time left:2d 02h Sunday, 10:34AM
Starting bid:
US $500.00
[ 0 bids ]


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It's still there.....
> *Seller information*
> jilvis (238 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> ...



It's an auction, not BIN


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, I know Mark.

I got his convo and I'm watching.

Not a BIN


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Yes, I know Mark.
> 
> I got his convo and I'm watching.
> 
> Not a BIN




Unsold. What do these go for?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Back to top....


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 7, 2018)

Still looking to buy the Riser stem and any and all Wise frame mounted fork lock and related parts.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 29, 2018)

BUMP................What ya got??


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It's still there.....
> *Seller information*
> jilvis (238 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> ...




$500! I’m going to wrap a couple of pillows around mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm still in the market for the above pictured parts.

If anyone has a cathedral/riser stem, tail light and or Wise frame mounted fork lock with or without a key, I'm your man.

Let me know what you have with price and picture and PayPal is always standing by.

Thanks


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 11, 2019)

LONG OVER DUE BUMP TO TOP!!!!

I'M ALWAYS IN THE MARKET FOR THESE AND OTHER 37/38 RMS PARTS


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 23, 2019)

Back up.......


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 1, 2019)

To top


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2019)

BACK TO TOP.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 15, 2019)

BACK TO TOP ^^^^^^


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 9, 2019)

Long overdue bump


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 13, 2019)

BTT
What ya got...……..$$$


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 19, 2019)

YEP, still in the market for this stuff.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 26, 2019)

BTT


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2019)

I've got this.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 26, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 6, 2020)

Back to top


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Still in the market for the pictured part, plus the others posted on the first page. Tnx.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 1, 2020)

TTT
what you got ?


----------

